# Netzwerkproblem WinXP Pro



## mexx3000 (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,


Habe seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit Windows XP Pro.

Mein Rechner mit winxp pro ist im privat-Netz mit 2 PCs (meiner, me-pc) der server: internet, file, drucker.

wenn ich aber jetzt start, ausführen, \\server mache, kommt nur:

```
\\server
Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.
```

Die gleiche Meldung kommt jedoch auch bei \\192.168.0.1, also der Ip...


wenn ich versuchen will, auf den ME-Pc zuzugreifen, kommt die gleiche meldung!

das komische: ping, ftp, ICS klappt problemlos!!

des weiteren hab ich die xp-firewall deaktiviert, keine weitere firewall drauf, oder ähnliche portbeschränker (der switch blockiert sicher nix, den kann man nicht konfigurieren...)
auch das reparieren von xp pro (mit sp1, versteht sich) brachte nix, hab ich grad gemacht.


beim googlen fand ich heraus, dass man netbios für TCP/IP aktivieren solle,  bringt jedoch auch nix...


weiß hier vielleicht jemand etwas zu meinem problem?


bin mit meinem latein am ende...


mfg,
mexx3000


----------



## aquila (8. Juli 2003)

Folgende Dinge überprüfen:

Computername wirklich: server ?
IP-Adresse wirklich: 192.168.0.1 ?
Gleiche Arbeitsgruppe ?

Persönlicher Kommentar: Vergiss das einen Server zu machen mit ME - kommen nur Probleme raus - installier ein Win2000 und alles ist gut!


----------



## mexx3000 (9. Juli 2003)

jep, überprüft.

ip-adresse 192.168.0.1 (von xp so gesetzt wegen dem ICS)
pc-name server, arbeitsgruppe "workgroup".

bei dem ME-pc das gleiche (ip-adresse dynamisch, "workgroup").

falls es falsch rüber kam: der xp-pc ist der server, ich kann von diesem nicht auf sich selbst zugreifen, weder über \\server noch über \\192.168.0.1. genausowenig komm ich auf andere pcs.

freigaben existieren, genauso wie der gast aktiviert ist und der benutzer ("remote") des me-rechners erstellt, aktiviert und mit passwort versehen ist.

außer nem reinstall fällt mir nix mehr ein, daher frag ich hier...


----------



## aquila (9. Juli 2003)

Hmm, ist das Internet-Sharing aktiviert?


----------



## mexx3000 (9. Juli 2003)

wie gesagt, netzwerk geht problemlos!

nur eben die windows-freigabe nicht!


und ich weiß überhaupts nicht, warum!


gibt es eventuell dienste, die da irgendwas blockieren könnten??


bin mit meinem latein echt am ende...


----------



## Avariel (10. Juli 2003)

Stell die IP-Adresse vom ME-PC mal von dynamisch auf auf statisch und vergib die 192.168.0.2 oder so. Auf jeden Fall sollten die ersten drei Zahlengruppen bei beiden PC´s übereinstimmen.


----------



## mexx3000 (10. Juli 2003)

das is mir klar, so blöd bin ich auch nicht.

wie gesagt, es klappt alles im netzwerk!


nur eben nicht die windows-dateifreigabe!!!


vom prinzip wäre es so, als ob man auf einen linux-pc mit \\linux zugreifen möchte, aber auf dem samba nicht läuft!

das problem liegt irgendwo im windows xp pro, aber wo!


----------



## aquila (10. Juli 2003)

Kenn das Problem von irgendwoher, gib dir in den nächsten Tagen bescheid, vielleicht fallt mir ja noch was ein...


----------



## Condomi (11. Juli 2003)

Mal blöd gefragt :

Auf allen Rechnern die "DATEI UND DRUCKER-FREIGABE" Dienste aktiviert ?


----------



## mexx3000 (12. Juli 2003)

ja, dateifreigabe ist eingeschalten, es existieren auch welche...


problem gelöst: ich hab windows eh neu installieren müssen, jetzt gehts.

danke für die mühen...


----------



## aquila (13. Juli 2003)

Ja ja so erledigen sich die "Microsoft-Produkt-Probleme"!


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aquila _
> *Ja ja so erledigen sich die "Microsoft-Produkt-Probleme"!  *



traurig aber oftmals wahr


----------

